# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  ابزار Farsi DatePicker طراحی خودم تقدیم به دوستان

## mpmsoft

به دلایلی نیاز به چنین ابزاری داشتم و شروع به طراحی کردم و بعد از تست نهایی اون رو بصورت رایگان و بدون محدودیت تو سایت می زارم تا دوستای برنامه نویس هم بتونن استفاده کنن

منتظر نسخه های جدید باشید

لینک دانلود :http://mpmsoft2.persiangig.ir/Code/s...e%20Picker.exe




نسخه جدید

----------


## Pr0grammer

فایل مشکل داره؟!
موقع نصب پیغام خطا داد؛ بعد از نصب هم ویژوال بیسیک اصلاً اجرا نمیشه!
عکس سمت راست واسه موقع نصبه! سمت چپ هم موقع ای که ویژوال بیسیک رو باز می کنم!

در ضمن unInastall هم که کردم بازم VB باز نمیشه!

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز من بروی یک سیستم دیگه تست کردم مشکلی نداشت

ولی به هر حال من فایل OCX رو ضمیمه پست اول کردم اون رو دانلود کن

----------


## Pr0grammer

> دوست عزیز من بروی یک سیستم دیگه تست کردم مشکلی نداشت
> 
> ولی به هر حال من فایل OCX رو ضمیمه پست اول کردم اون رو دانلود کن


ممنون، کاش از اول این کار رو می کردید! تا من مجبور نشم وی بی رو ReInstall کنم!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
کامپوننت رو دانلود کردم، بسیار جالب بود، قبل از اینکه پیشنهادم رو بدم ازتون بابت زحمتتون تشکر می کنم.  :قلب: 

اما پیشنهادم:
به تعداد روز های ماه اسفند دقت کنید، فکر کنم امسال 30 روزه باشه ، اما مطمئنم که پارسال 29 روزه بود! اما اگه 1386 رو انتخاب کنید، ماه اسفندش 30 روزه هست! پیشنهاد می کنم این قضیه رو هم بررسی و تکمیل کنید.

امیدوارم پیشنهادم مفید باشه!
موفق باشید.

----------


## kitten

> ممنون، کاش از اول این کار رو می کردید! تا من مجبور نشم وی بی رو ReInstall کنم! 
> کامپوننت رو دانلود کردم، بسیار جالب بود، قبل از اینکه پیشنهادم رو بدم ازتون بابت زحمتتون تشکر می کنم. 
> 
> اما پیشنهادم:
> به تعداد روز های ماه اسفند دقت کنید، فکر کنم امسال 30 روزه باشه ، اما مطمئنم که پارسال 29 روزه بود! اما اگه 1386 رو انتخاب کنید، ماه اسفندش 30 روزه هست! پیشنهاد می کنم این قضیه رو هم بررسی و تکمیل کنید.
> 
> امیدوارم پیشنهادم مفید باشه!
> موفق باشید.


این قسمت اخرش را دقت کن اگه یه فکری هم برای این بکنی که خیلی خوب می شه
چون این طوری بعد از چند سال تفاوت چند روزه پیش می یاد

----------


## Pr0grammer

> چون این طوری بعد از چند سال تفاوت چند روزه پیش می یاد


نه، این طور نیست، تستش کردم، چنین اتفاقی نمیفته! یعنی text مربوط به Combo ای که گذاشته شده، امسال 30 روزه و سال بعد 29 روزه نشون میده! اما وقتی که کمبو رو باز می کنیم، در حالی که روز 29 آخرین روز سال هستش، اما عدد 30 هم وجود داره!

در ضمن داشتم همین قضیه رو تست می کردم که متوجه یه چیز دیگه شدم! عملاً توضیح میدم :
ساعت سیستم رو بزار 23:59:50 بعد برنامه رو اجرا کن، 10 ثانیه صبر کن! حالا وارد روز بعد شدیم! اما تاریخ همونطور باقی میمونه! و بعد از اینکه برنامه رو دوباره اجرا کردیم درست میشه!

البته باز هم میگم، کارتون عالیه و این نکته هایی که اشاره می کنم فقط برای ارتقاع کیفی کارتون هستش، نه انتقاد!

موفق باشید

----------


## mpmsoft

چشم بررسی می کنم و اصلاح می کنم

----------


## VB.SOS

جناب mpmsoft ضميمه پست اول هم مشكل داره. موقع قرار دادن روي فورم ميگه يه فايل وجود نداره. اگه اين مشكل حل بشه ممنون ميشيم.

----------


## Pr0grammer

> جناب mpmsoft ضميمه پست اول هم مشكل داره. موقع قرار دادن روي فورم ميگه يه فايل وجود نداره. اگه اين مشكل حل بشه ممنون ميشيم.


مطمئنید؟!  :متفکر: 
برای من مشکلی نداشت! حتماً kitten هم تست کرده!

بهتر بود می گفتید چه فایلی رو پیدا نمیکنه! یا یه عکس میگرفتید!

----------


## rezankh

با سلام 
ضمن تشكر از mpmsoft اين لينك راپيدشير رو سيستم من كه هر روشي رو انجام دادم باز نكرد اگه ممكنه لينك ديگه‌اي يا اگه حجمش زياد نميشه آپلودش كنيد.

----------


## Pr0grammer

> با سلام 
> ضمن تشكر از mpmsoft اين لينك راپيدشير رو سيستم من كه هر روشي رو انجام دادم باز نكرد اگه ممكنه لينك ديگه‌اي يا اگه حجمش زياد نميشه آپلودش كنيد.


دوست عزیز، 
mpmsoft که فایل ocx رو ضمیمه کردند! مشکلی نداره!

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

Setup درست هست، اما Ocx تنها اين پيام خطا رو مي ده

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان امروز تا آخر وقت بررسی می کنم و اصلاح می کنم

بازم شرمنده

----------


## m_vb1386

جالب بود خسته نباشيد
اين رو هم ببينيد

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان من نسخه جدید و اصلاح شده رو ضمیمه کردم

در مورد ساعت 23 هم عرض کنم که این ابزار Timer نداره به دلیل اینکه فرض کنید کاربر برای نمایش گزارش تاریخ رو در ساعت 23:59 تنظیم می کنه و اگر اینطور باشه ساعت 12 به نظر شما باید اون تاریخ تغییر کنه و کاربر مجبور شه دوباره تنظیم کنه ؟

----------


## Pr0grammer

> دوستان من نسخه جدید و اصلاح شده رو ضمیمه کردم
> 
> در مورد ساعت 23 هم عرض کنم که این ابزار Timer نداره به دلیل اینکه فرض کنید کاربر برای نمایش گزارش تاریخ رو در ساعت 23:59 تنظیم می کنه و اگر اینطور باشه ساعت 12 به نظر شما باید اون تاریخ تغییر کنه و کاربر مجبور شه دوباره تنظیم کنه ؟


مرسی از تکمیل و اصلاح بزار....  :قلب: 

در مورد ساعت 23 من که متوجه منظورتون نمیشم!  :متفکر:

----------


## mpmsoft

فرض کن من به عنوان کاربر یک گزارش می خوام تهیه کنم در ساعت 23:59 فرم گزارشگیری رو انتخاب می کنم

و 2 تا از این کنترل بروی فرم برای از تاریخ تا تاریخ گذاشتم

توجه داشته باش که ساعت 23:59:30 حالا میام تاریخ اول رو روز 1386/01/01 می ذارم و تاریخ دوم رو 1387/01/01  و حالا می خوام گزارشو ببینم

حالا در این حین ساعت شد 12 و اون تاریخهایی که من تنظیم کرده بود برگشت به تاریخ روز


فکر می کنم برای این ابزار نیاز نشه ؟


در نسخه بعدی هدفم اینه که شما بتونی بروی یکسری از تاریخها Point بذاری که کاربر در زمان مشاهده متوجه یکسری از روزها بشه که رنگش با بقیه فرق می کنه (مثل تعیین مناسبتها)


مثلا بعدها نیاز می شه که کاربر بتونه روزهایی که برای قرارها و ملاقاتهای تعیین کردرو ببینه

----------


## Pr0grammer

OK ، خوبه......




> در نسخه بعدی هدفم اینه که شما بتونی بروی یکسری از تاریخها Point بذاری که کاربر در زمان مشاهده متوجه یکسری از روزها بشه که رنگش با بقیه فرق می کنه (مثل تعیین مناسبتها)
> 
> 
> مثلا بعدها نیاز می شه که کاربر بتونه روزهایی که برای قرارها و ملاقاتهای تعیین کردرو ببینه


عالیه!

----------


## VB.SOS

mpmsoft جان عزيز ممنون از ابزارت.

اين پيشنهادها شايد به كارت بايد:
1- رو popup بودنش به صورت استاندارد كار كن.
2- به ظاهر كنترل توجه كن. بهتره دست كاربر رو براي اعمال تغييرات رو رنگ و به طور كلي تم باز بگزاري
3- بهتر بود خواص كنترل استاندارد تر بود

ممنونم از لطفت

----------


## rezankh

> دوست عزیز، 
> mpmsoft که فایل ocx رو ضمیمه کردند! مشکلی نداره!


با سلام و عرض پوزش  فايل Setup رو نمي تونم دانلود كنم البته اين مشكل شايد مربوط به اينجا (نيشابور )باشه چون اصلا سايت راپيدشير يك زماني فيلتر شده بود ديروز هم كه همون صفحه اول دانلود دوباره باز ميشد الان هم كه همون ابتدا اعلام مي‌كنه كه براي كاربران عادي امكان دانلود نيست مگه اينكه يك كاربر اصلي اونرو آپلود كنه و ... اگه تونستيد يك سري بزنيد متوجه مي‌شيد. و اگه حجمش زياد نيست خودتون Setup دانلود شده رو اينجا بذاريد. متشكرم.

----------


## mpmsoft

> اين پيشنهادها شايد به كارت بايد:
> 1- رو popup بودنش به صورت استاندارد كار كن.
> 2- به ظاهر كنترل توجه كن. بهتره دست كاربر رو براي اعمال تغييرات رو رنگ و به طور كلي تم باز بگزاري
> 3- بهتر بود خواص كنترل استاندارد تر بود


بله چشم حتما این کارو می کنم





> با سلام و عرض پوزش فايل Setup رو نمي تونم دانلود كنم البته اين مشكل شايد مربوط به اينجا (نيشابور )باشه چون اصلا سايت راپيدشير يك زماني فيلتر شده بود ديروز هم كه همون صفحه اول دانلود دوباره باز ميشد الان هم كه همون ابتدا اعلام مي‌كنه كه براي كاربران عادي امكان دانلود نيست مگه اينكه يك كاربر اصلي اونرو آپلود كنه و ... اگه تونستيد يك سري بزنيد متوجه مي‌شيد. و اگه حجمش زياد نيست خودتون Setup دانلود شده رو اينجا بذاريد. متشكرم



چشم جای دیگه ای آپلود می کنم

----------


## mpmsoft

لینک دانلود اصلاح شد و به Persiangig انتقال پیدا کرد

----------


## Pr0grammer

> لینک دانلود اصلاح شد و به Persiangig انتقال پیدا کرد


شما که فایل رو ضمیمه کردی! اصلاً نیاز نیست جای دیگه آپلود کنی!  :چشمک:  یه جا آپلود کردی، کلی دردسر شد!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mpmsoft

چرا دوست عزیز نیاز هست  فقط OCX نیست 2 تا فایل OCX دیگه هم باید نصب بشن

----------


## rezankh

با سلام 
ضمن تشكر از mpmsoft و كامپوننت عاليش، بايد بگم من زياد از ساخت كامپوننت چيزي نمي دونم و فقط محض يادگيري مي پرسم كه آيا امكان داره در پراپرتي گزينه‌هاي فونت و راست به چپ هم گذاشته بشه يا خير؟

----------


## mpmsoft

بله در نسخه های آینده

----------


## jafari1

سلام
اگر میشد احتیاج به setup-Farsi Date Picker نداشته باشد و فقط با فایل HarrisDate.ocx   کار کرد بهتر نبود ؟

----------


## smart_boy

ضمن تشکر از mpmsoft جهت ساخت این کنترل ، پیشنهاداتی برای بهتر شدن آن دارم:


1- وقتی این کنترل در فریم یا یک کانتینر  کوچک قرار می گیرد ، تمامی قسمتهای مربوط به انتخاب تقویم در دسترس نیست.

2-ظاهر کنترل: دگمه کامبو  قدری بزرگ به نظر می آید.

3- بعد از تغییر دادن سال در پنجره تقویم و زدن دگمه امروز قسمت سال آن تغییری نمی کند.
امیدوارم این موارد رو هم در نسخه بعدی بگنجانید.
با تشکر

----------


## mpmsoft

در نسخه جدید این مشکل بر طرف شده

امکان انتخاب فونت به اضافه چند امکان کاربردی دیگه اضافه شده که در هفته آینده نسخه جدیدشو در سایت قرار می دم

----------


## aliondvd

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشيد خدمت همه دوستان

من يه مشكل دارم اونم اينكه براي من شكل دكمه ها(Button) مانند ويندوز 98 است با اينكه من داخل ويندوز XP هستم 
چطور مي تونم شكل دكمه ها رو مانند عكس بالايي اين تصوير بكنم 

*در حال حاضر شكل Buttonها براي من مانند اين عكس مي باشد* 



در كل چطور مي تونم Style فرمم را مانند ويندوز XP بكنم(داخل ويندوز XP )

يه پيشنهاد هم داشتم 
اگه مقادير داخل كمبو باكس چك بشه كه از ورود مقادير نامعتبر جلوگيري بشه عالي ميشه

با تشكر

----------


## jafari1

> در كل چطور مي تونم Style فرمم را مانند ويندوز XP بكنم(داخل ويندوز XP )


بر روی My Computer راست کلیک سپس Properties و بعد تب Advance و سپس setting بخش performance و در نهایت دکمه رادیوئی adjust for best appearance را انتخاب و ok

----------


## rezankh

> در نسخه جدید این مشکل بر طرف شده
> 
> امکان انتخاب فونت به اضافه چند امکان کاربردی دیگه اضافه شده که در هفته آینده نسخه جدیدشو در سایت قرار می دم


با سلام
mpmsoftجان ما منتظريم :تشویق:  :لبخند:

----------


## VB.SOS

mpmmsoft جان پيشنهاد مي كنم كد رو اينجا بگذاري تا همگي روش كار كنيم

----------


## alifa135

آقا شما این برنامه های شما همش ما رو می ذاره تو کف ... :ناراحت:   اگه یه خرده زودتر این تاپیک رو دیده بودم می تونستم دانلودش کنم چون روی راپیدشیر بود . اما نمی دونم چرا ما توی قزوین از Persiangig :شیطان:  نمی تونیم دانلود کنیم ... اون از  برنامه حسابداری  که خیلی نیاز دارم ( چون واقعا توی یه برنامه ای که دارم می نویسم گیر کردم) اینم از این برنامه  :گریه:  . اگه زحمتی نیست واسم ایمیل کن . مرسی

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام. خسته نباشيد.

تو نسخه جديدش كلاً اسفند 30 روزه نداره.
متشكرم

----------


## Dr.Bronx

حدودا 1 سالی از آخرین پست این تاپیک می گذره
حیفم اومد واقعا تاپیک به این مفیدی از دست بره
داشت خیلی خوب پیش می رفت و کم کم به ابزاری کارآمد ( البته بود ) و حرفه ای تبدیل میشد.
ولی چرا اینطوری شد نمی دونم.
*جناب mpmsoft از شما درخواست دارم در صورت امکان کار روی این کامپوننت رو ادامه بدید.*

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## mpmsoft

از لطفی که دوستان دارن بسیار ممنونم
بله حتما این ابزار رو کاملتر می کنم
دقیق نمی تونم قول زمانی بدم ولی سعی می کنم در تعطیلات نوروزی این ابزار رو کاملتر کنم

یکی از دوستان لطف کنند و تمامی ایرادهارو دربیارند چون خودم هیچی از کدش یادم نمیاد  :لبخند گشاده!:  باید دوباره یک مرور کلی بروی کد بیاندازم

----------


## reza_optical

با سلام خدمت دوستان
یه ذره گله کنیم از دوست خوب آقای   mpmsoft 
بابا این کنترل خیلی خوب بود چرا همه رو تو کف گذاشتی !!!!؟
اگه وقت نداری سورس رو بذار تا کمکت بکنیم البته اگه بتونیم :)
لطف عالی مستدام

----------


## ok.baby

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> یه ذره گله کنیم از دوست خوب آقای   mpmsoft 
> بابا این کنترل خیلی خوب بود چرا همه رو تو کف گذاشتی !!!!؟
> اگه وقت نداری سورس رو بذار تا کمکت بکنیم البته اگه بتونیم :)
> لطف عالی مستدام


من از همین که هست هم نمیتونم استفاده کنم  :ناراحت:  تو سی شارپ (ویژوال استودیو 2008 ) قابل استفاده نیست؟

----------


## MjAshtari

سلام
موقع انداختن کنترل روی فرم خطای زیر رو میدهد

----------


## MjAshtari

> دوست عزیز من بروی یک سیستم دیگه تست کردم مشکلی نداشت
> 
> ولی به هر حال من فایل OCX رو ضمیمه پست اول کردم اون رو دانلود کن



سلام
موقع انداختن کنترل روی فرم خطای زیر ررا می دهد.



لطفا رانمائی کنید.

----------

